# Quick question about PIR from home alarm system...



## Steve Filpansick (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey guys, I ended up with a bunch of PIR sensors, and I'm trying to figure out how to wire them up.

The manual for them can be found here: http://www.staysafe.com.au/Manuals/CKmc550.pdf

I've always used pressure mats in the past, so I'm new to the PIR game... I'll be using them to trigger Animation Maestro II's.

Which terminals do the "trig" wires from the AM II get hooked to?
Do I need to run the 12vdc to the PIR like an alarm system would?

Thanks in advance! 
Steve


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

If the animation maestro requires a Normally Open switch, then your sensor will not work without the addition of another relay. Security system motion sensors only have Normally closed connections (that i have seen), but by wiring another relay powered thru that normally closed connection you can trigger a prop controller.


----------



## Steve Filpansick (Sep 19, 2007)

gadget-evilusions said:


> If the animation maestro requires a Normally Open switch, then your sensor will not work without the addition of another relay. Security system motion sensors only have Normally closed connections (that i have seen), but by wiring another relay powered thru that normally closed connection you can trigger a prop controller.


Thanks Brian... but if I was gonna do all of that, I'd rather just go buy the motion light PIR.

Thanks anyway!
Steve


----------



## Steve Filpansick (Sep 19, 2007)

Ok... so it turns out that the Animation Maestro can use normally open OR normally closed triggers...

I figured out how to make it work with the PIRs that I have.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Cool. I know some controllers can use those without modification, such as all of EFX-Teks products, and the booboxes.


----------

